# Redefining Smartphone Photography



## cgw (Aug 20, 2014)

Some striking shots here:

Redefining Smartphone Photography - The New Yorker


----------



## Braineack (Aug 20, 2014)

subjective.


----------



## cgw (Aug 20, 2014)

Braineack said:


> subjective.



And your point was?

Hard to disagree with this:

&#8220;Every shift in photography has been linked to a shift in technology,&#8221; the exhibit&#8217;s curator, Henry Jacobson, told me. &#8220;But what makes smartphone photography so different is the instantaneous sharing that this device enables.&#8221;


----------



## Kanthaka (Aug 21, 2014)

Unfortunately, in the hands of most, their smartphones are used in bathrooms for selfies or for clichéd aerial food shots. Lots and lots of redefining is needed. But, I must say that I am curious as to which smartphones these photographers used.


----------



## Forkie (Aug 21, 2014)

Am I the only one who can't see any images in that article?


----------



## cgw (Aug 21, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Am I the only one who can't see any images in that article?



Wrong side of the pond? I often can't access stills and video on UK sites. Sorry!


----------



## cgw (Aug 21, 2014)

Kanthaka said:


> Unfortunately, in the hands of most, their smartphones are used in bathrooms for selfies or for clichéd aerial food shots. Lots and lots of redefining is needed. But, I must say that I am curious as to which smartphones these photographers used.



The Nokia Lumia 1020 seems among the more popular models.

This guy has been experimenting heavily with it:

SOUNDIMAGEPLUS


----------

